# Shine On - Bugatti Veyron



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

This Protection Detail has been booked in for a few weeks and I must admit I've been somewhat looking forward to it. The Bugatti Veyron must be considered by most as the pinnacle of automotive development thus far, every number associated with the car is a headline grabber. The speed, the cost, capacities of it's components. Other cars might claim to be faster, some might claim to corner better, but there isn't another car on the planet that brings together pace, handling and opulence like the Veyron. Chances are it is the Concorde of the car world, we won't see another of it's kind for a long time.

Owned by a valued customer for whom I've previously carried out work, I was delighted to be asked to visit and detail a couple of cars, the other being a Skyline. While the Nissan is being treated to a full correction detail (a seperate write up will follow), 'The Bug' as it's owner has nicknamed it, was booked for a good clean and to add some protection to maintain it's beautiful lustre.

Brand new earlier this year it has covered just a few thousand miles, but I'm very glad to say those miles have been covered the way Bugatti intended! A European road trip was responsible for most of them, culminating in some high speed Autobahn miles and a handful of laps around the famous German Nurburgring. The former activity had left battle scars in the form of epic bug splats not seen unless you regularly top 200mph!

Upon arrival the car was placed in the customer's wash bay for me.










Starting with the huge wheels, I used a non-acidic foaming wheel cleaner to gently remove the output of the massive brakes from both the wheel face and inner areas. After being left to dwell for a few moments, a selection of soft lambswool brushes were used to dislodge dirt from all the furthest corners then rinsed and retreated where necessary. While this was going on, I covered the inner arches with a solution to remove deposits from the carbon fibre arch liners. A final high pressure rinse left everything perfect. Below is an example of the wheel before and after (the tyre had also been dressed in the later shot)



















Wheels done, it was the turn of the bodywork. Apart from the bug splats concentrated on the forward facing areas of the car, it was already fairly clean. In order to address the light soiling present, I used a citrus based detergent through a foam lance. After a short period, gently rinsing the car with low pressure water revealed most of the solids on the car had gone, just leaving some road film and harder bugs to remove via a regular wash using a lambswool washmit.










With the car satisfactorily clean, I carefully dried it using a microfibre drying towels. The Bugatti dried, and a further check carried out to confirmed there were no remaining contaminants on the paintwork, I turned to the Swissvax kitbag.










In order to prepare the paintwork for the wax, I first wanted to ensure it had the best possible surface to adhere to. Swissvax Cleaner Fluid fulfils this exact job. Applying, then removing, panel by panel I worked my way around the whole car. The wheels were also treated to the same. All painted surfaces were treated, including underneath the rear wing that would normally only extend during high speed manoeuvers, or under heavy braking to act as an air brake.

With that essential step completed, it was time to apply some wax, in this case Swissvax Divine. Thoroughly applied to every square inch of bodywork I left it to cure while I applied Autobahn wheel wax to the wheels. Using a plush microfibre buffing towel, I buffed the wax residue off to reveal the true beauty of the Midnight Blue paintwork. Looking incredibly dark and glossy, I've never seen quality like this before from any manufacturer. The dark, inky paintwork actually looks like liquid covered by a sheet of glass, such was the depth of gloss achieved.



















With the bulk of the work completed, it was time to turn my attention to the little details. The wax applied to the wheels was buffed off, glass cleaned, door shuts buffed, the mighty centre exhaust exits polished to a perfect shine (there are two more exhaust outlets tucked out of sight, located one on each side, just poking out of the venturi tunnels underneath). The interior was vacuumed and surfaces cleaned.




























Finally, before being tucked away under it's cover, the owner was kind enough to move the car outside for me to grab some pictures. Sadly the sun that was shining so brightly earlier had been covered by cloud, but nothing can detract from this monumental piece of engineering.




































































































I'd like to say a really big thank you to my customer for the opportunity to work on this landmark car, I look forward to caring for it in the future.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome car :thumb:

Great opportunity, nice one


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work and superb car :thumb:

2 in 1 week though - damn common things :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you lucky so and so!:thumb: stunning...:argie::doublesho 
can't think any other words to justify the car and your work TBH.


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jealous!!!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I get home after one hell of a day, log in here and see this. Wowaweeewa as Ali G would say. 

You kept that quiet mate!!!!! 

Incredible car and the ring plate is noted, as are the clearly well used tyres and brakes. Clearly this is owned by one hell of a petrol head?!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb work Paul, looks spot on. :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

What a super car:doublesho top job m8:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Another lucky sod 

Great work :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That my son deserves 5 stars!! Brilliant Reg


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning your a lucky man:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

King Eric said:


> I get home after one hell of a day, log in here and see this. Wowaweeewa as Ali G would say.
> 
> You kept that quiet mate!!!!!
> 
> Incredible car and the ring plate is noted, as are the clearly well used tyres and brakes. Clearly this is owned by one hell of a petrol head?!


No point in talking about it until it's done :thumb: Besides, I wasn't sure if I'd get permission to take photographs. I know a correction job can be more impressive for what's achieved, but this is just car porn that wanted sharing.

The owner is a total petrolhead, an absolutely top bloke. The fact he took it straight to the Ring to do a BMW Performance Driver training course says a lot, they let him bang some laps in around the F1 circuit, then he took it out on the Nordschleif. He has an ecclectic collection of cars, I started on his R34 Skyline Vpec II this afternoon, going back tomorrow to carry on with that. It's one of only 10 in Europe, he hates seeing himself coming the other way


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Stunning work Paul, thats a great client you have there will look top notch in your gallery.

Paul


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

amazing lucky chap!


----------



## Jaws (Jun 20, 2008)

Umm, WOW! About all I can say.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Another one ticked off the list of cars everyone wants to detail there Paul - very nice :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome super car...Awesome detailing paul.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, and a stunning car


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work, top car, awesome!!! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Very cool! Black looks outstanding on the top dog:thumb::argie:


----------



## white bellied (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome just looking at it!!

A great job too! :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

guess I must be in a minority of 1 in thinking that is one ugly brute, lovely work anyways:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

absolutly awesome stuff. That customers wash bay as you put it looks suspiciously like his driveway to me LOL


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

It must be a little daunting working on a customers car if it is something like this 

If it was me taking in a car like this to detail it would be ermmm just a sec let me call my insuracne company I just need to make sure that I am covered for working an a Bugatti 

would scare the sh......sh.....shear life out of me !


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Shamon motha ,fantastic Reggie :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice One Reggie! Thanks for sharing that with us, they are such a lovely piece of machinery! 

Bet your chuffed as punch to have added it to you portfolio :thumb: 

Johnny


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Seriously cool car!! I would love to detail one of these


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

What can be said. Fantastic job on a Fantastic car. Can I come along the next time to hold your waz. Plz

Only you wax mind. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For many, its the ultimate car!

Looking great there! :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments, glad you like it. It was certainly a treat for me. I wasn't particularly nervous, while there is a massive financial value attached to it, any car that is the pride and joy of the owner is just as 'valuable'. Insurance isn't a problem, I wouldn't be covered to drive a car of this value (only to carry out my work) but unsurprisingly that isn't an issue!

Gavb-not sure if you're being serious or not. That is the wash bay, there is no driveway as such. It certainly wasn't just a driveway on a road if thats what you are getting at. Client confidentiallity means it would be inappropriate to post further pictures showing more of the property, which is a shame because it would blow you away. 

Right, coffee is brewed so I'm off to crack on with the Skyline!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing! thats all i can say!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top Work Reggie


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

awesome car and a great write up too mate, been waiting for this write up. good for you mate!

I would love to live there too, what an awesome property


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on the opportunity to work on such a beautiful car. Finished car looks great!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Looks great Paul. Thanks for taking the time to write it up.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great stuff Paul and a fantastic opportunity to work on such a legendary machine, quite envious really.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome Paul, well done

But what camera were you using as the pics are not your usual quality.

Robbie


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice mate, a huge perk too the job!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - what a machine. Lovely finish as well. Top work..!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, most people have never seen one of those in the flesh, let alone been lucky enough to detail one, truly awesome!!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

You lucky lucky man! great job and what a car to have on your portfolio, well done mate


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks superb and what an amazing black finish :thumb:

they are such a beautiful car when you get close and that one does look amazing 

I feel very lucky to have also had the pleasure to work on one


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic work Paul, as you say a real beast to work on.

The little details, as well as the big numbers are what actually make it outstanding, and the quality of the paint finish is to behold.

Nice work and post


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so jealous, what a car & to have it with a regular client aswell, well done 

Baz


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

wow !


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I dont think there's anything else left to say other than Paul, you are a knob 


I'm very jealous.... :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What i would give to work on that car!!!

Well done mate, looks fantastic!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Clark said:


> *I dont think there's anything else left to say other than Paul, you are a knob *
> 
> I'm very jealous.... :thumb:


lol. :lol:

yep!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

a truly great looking car!


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

Breathtaking....................


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

fair play mate. would love a client with that collection. The r34 and veyron are 2 of my dream garage cars.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I am so jealous, is that the 1st Veyron


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I am so jealous, is that the 1st Veyron on DW?


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Well done Paul excellent work....:thumb:Another couple of days working with you and i will be ready for a bug...


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Great car


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Loving that Paul


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work and a truely awesome car, im really jealous about this! :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

holly cow !!! who owns a car like that??!!!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

srmtor said:


> Great work and a truely awesome car, im really jealous about this! :thumb:





Valet Magic said:


> Awesome Paul, well done
> 
> But what camera were you using as the pics are not your usual quality.
> 
> Robbie


Usual camera Rob, I was struggling with light really. The car is Midnight Blue, not black and it just seemed to be really difficult to get a clean shot. When it was under the cover I the wash bay where I was working it was a bit dark, then moving outside it seemed bright but overcast if that makes sense, I'm disappointed that those shots really don't show off the true beauty of that paint. I'll be seen it fairly regularly now so I'm sure I'll get a chance to get some better shots another time.

Clark - I know you love me really


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Simply awesome, must have been a pleasure to work on.

Seneng


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow you lucky bugger!, stunning motor awesome work!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work paul as usual :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

HELL YES.that's a nice ride great work mate.
like the _weather girls_ would say: R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

good work looks amazing


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

V.Nice, A true supercar, being cared for, but also used in the manner it was built for


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Usual camera Rob, I was struggling with light really. The car is Midnight Blue, not black and it just seemed to be really difficult to get a clean shot. When it was under the cover I the wash bay where I was working it was a bit dark, then moving outside it seemed bright but overcast if that makes sense, I'm disappointed that those shots really don't show off the true beauty of that paint. I'll be seen it fairly regularly now so I'm sure I'll get a chance to get some better shots another time.
> 
> Clark - I know you love me really


Look forward to seeing them mate.

Robbie


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb job :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, awesome car!!!:thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the R34!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Stunning, simply stunning car.

Nice tidy up mate 0 Looks uber slick :thumb:


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

Pure porn. Nice work.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Good work:thumb:Stunning motor :car:


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Superb Work!


----------



## Rswim21 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great Job !!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning and what a car.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Fantastic , what a car ...


----------



## Veyron (Oct 8, 2008)

amazing car!!!!!!!
and amazing work!!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic work and such a nice car


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Fantastic work there reg:thumb:

Anyone think this looks a little less special in the single tone paint job?

Dont get me wrong i'd take it in a flash and still looks great


----------



## The Boosh! (Aug 11, 2008)

credit to you there mate


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

The Veyron really is a piece of automotive history, you lucky bugger.

I fear that it may be the best car that has ever & will ever be made.

I love the interior, perfect blend of retro & modern.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Something else...Left hooker too.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

The owner mentioned he was possibly taking it to a meet this weekend, that will be it then!

Ali - they are only made as a left hand drive.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes I did, although I don't know if it's come from the factory like that or if it's the result of a chemical reaction since. It couldn't be felt, and appeared to me to be either part of, or underneath the clearcoat.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

epic car, gorgeous


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks Lurvely Paul :thumb:

One of my colleagues was having a look at it, wanted to know why you are cleaning under the wing..... i just gave him my special stare 

"_I fear that it may be the best car that has ever & will ever be made._"

depends what you mean by best.... they do nothing for me - probably just as well as I'll never be able to afford one!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely motor

hideous wheels for such an expensive car though imo, not much time spent on designing the wheels me thinks


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

amazing work mate


----------



## Ricko78 (Aug 12, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

I had the privilege of a factory tour at the Bugatti factory in France last year and to top it all their test driver took me out for run.
Those wheels are about 10.000 dollars each and a tyre about 15,000 dollars.
The Veyron has ten radiators.

It truly is an amazing car. There is guy in the State that owns three of them.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

the fastest car in the world...:doublesho


----------

